# Genius Phones Grand Opening Sale!



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi guys, just wanted to share my grand opening with you all 

11 Irwin Ave. @ Yonge/Irwin (1 light north of Yonge/Wellesley)
Downtown Toronto
M4Y 1L1


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

congrats on your grand opening!

Will you have a tank at your store? =D


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Congrats on your place and Good Luck.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

congrats!


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Nothing to say except awesome deals and great service. Brian is the man.
And he has a Crystal Red tank running in the back room. If you're ever on Yonge St. make sure to drop by.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

congrats!! a crystal red shrimp tank in a phone store? so awesome Ill have to drop by for a look hehe , thats really close by


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words and support ladies and gentlemen 

Everyone is welcomed and as always, GTAA members get special treatment!


----------

